# Coworker Affair



## heartbroken85 (Dec 16, 2009)

My husband had an emotional affair / makeout session with a coworker. He told me almost exactly 6 months ago. It has been a very very rough 6 months but we were finally making good progress, and he promises he had zero contact with her except in passing.

Today I find out he has been assigned to work on a project with her at work that will require weekly meetings and some one on one discussions. He did not tell me this directly I found out by his calendar and confronted him. I am devastated he wasn't honest. 

He says he couldn't tell me because I would react irrationally. The thought of him passing her daily in the hall was bad enough, how can I now deal with lengthy discussions?

He says he has no choice but to work with her... 

What should I do? Be miserable everyday thinking of them chatting? And who knows where that will lead again. He promises he can 'handle' himself. Please help. I want to save my marriage but it seems to be getting harder and harder.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

There is no fix for this imo. It's obvious you don't trust him and that lies the problem. Hopefully he is bending over backwards to prove to you that you are his one and only! That's what he should be doing.......lot's of talks and communication. It's his job to prove that he is different.....I hope you guys find a "happy" place.


----------

